# Texture: paint first or prime first?



## SeattleDIY (Nov 29, 2008)

Which is the correct way? do you prime first and then texture r texture first and prime over it??


----------



## Square Eye (Nov 30, 2008)

Depends on the type of texture and the finish you want.
Better read the labels, instructions or the manufacturer's web site first!


----------



## SeattleDIY (Nov 30, 2008)

Square Eye said:


> Depends on the type of texture and the finish you want.
> Better read the labels, instructions or the manufacturer's web site first!



just regular orange peel out of a gun. i've done a couple where I primed first and them painted and uneven paint results. Seems that the texture sucks up the paint pretty good.this is what the instrution on the texture tub said.


----------



## TaskBoy (Dec 7, 2008)

I prime over old oil-base paint before water-based texturing so it sticks better. I shoot tex right onto latex paint or new drywall. 

I always latex prime the texture before paint for even results. Sucking up primer is cheaper than sucking up paint.


----------



## triple D (Dec 7, 2008)

drywall, mud, texture, pba wall board primer, then paint. Good luck with your project....


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Dec 9, 2008)

Latex primer then texture ( the next day) then prime and paint.


----------

